

Tell HN: iCombinator back up - bdotdub

Hi all,<p>Apparently iCombinator.net has been down for the past couple of days. It should be resolved now.<p>I've also fixed:<p>- "Next 30 Stories...". Looks like this was also not working for a while. back up! :)<p>- Instapaper-ing HN items (such as these 'Tell HN', 'Ask HN', etc. stories) will now work. It had previously been trying to instapaper the relative iUI url.<p>Enjoy and sorry about the downtime!<p>(thanks to @stephencelis for the heads up!)
======
jacquesm
I'd suggest 'nagios' to monitor if your stuff is working. That way you don't
need to wait until a user alerts you.

